# File data transfer of FreeBSD faster than Linux !



## Spartrekus (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello,

I noticed the faster data transfert of FreeBSD faster than Linux, by means of SSH (scp).
A data cdrom (ISO) or anything goes much faster ! scp gives clearly faster for freebsd (20 to 40pct faster).

- Server machine: Raspberry. SDCard with Linux, SDCard with FreeBSD, same server, same everything except OS (Linux and FreeBSD). The ISO data on server is on SDCard.
Same pc/rpi server, same cables, same files.
- Client: remained the same for the testing.
- *Summary*: Only the SD card on server was changed to make the test perfectly comparable!

Is there anything to do with SCP of freebsd or it could be other reasons?


----------



## achix (Mar 15, 2018)

I had the exact opposite experience. I guess it takes some tuning either way.


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 15, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I noticed the faster data transfert of FreeBSD faster than Linux, by means of SSH (scp).
> A data cdrom (ISO) or anything goes much faster ! scp gives clearly faster for freebsd (20 to 40pct faster).
> ...



Are you using ZFS?


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 15, 2018)

I actually use on FreeBSD a USB portable harddisk, made with newfs for UFS2. It runs very well (machine: RPI3b).

I notice the above post above linux vs freebsd. Interesting... no idea if it comes from tuneing.


----------



## giahung1997 (Mar 16, 2018)

achix said:


> I had the exact opposite experience. I guess it takes some tuning either way.


Me, too  On my 120G WD Linux Ext4 is much faster a tuned UFS


----------



## Crivens (Mar 16, 2018)

I think this is about network performance? So the file system should not matter?


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 16, 2018)

Before I take an educated guess whether the cause is the network stack, the tcp implementation, or the file system, we need a lot more detail about what the actual experiment was.


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 16, 2018)

Crivens said:


> I think this is about network performance? So the file system should not matter?



maybe if the filesystem was ZFS, for the compression


----------



## Crivens (Mar 16, 2018)

When the server is the same, the server file system is an invariant here. So - no. ZFS on the rpi should not matter.


----------



## giahung1997 (Mar 18, 2018)

ralphbsz said:


> Before I take an educated guess whether the cause is the network stack, the tcp implementation, or the file system, we need a lot more detail about what the actual experiment was.


You're right. I'm agreed with you.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 20, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> Server machine: Raspberry. SDCard with Linux, SDCard with FreeBSD, same server, same everything except OS (Linux and FreeBSD). The ISO data on server is on SDCard.
> Same pc/rpi server, same cables, same files.


Exact same brand / model of SD card? There is a huge variation in SD/SDHC/SDXC speeds, particularly with the older / lower capacity cards.


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 21, 2018)

the card was exactly the same. I bought very same: scandisk 16mb, same day, same item, same time.


----------

